# problema tv philips



## electromundo (May 11, 2006)

Hola a todos les comento que tengo un tv philips el cual enciende la luz de standbay, y al pulsar la tecla power untetnta arrancar, pero no lo hace y comienza a titilar la luz de standbay,pra mi esta actuando la proteccion.Me gustaria recibir su opinion.En caso de ser la proteccion si me puden orientar por donde esta el problema.MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## eb7azn (May 12, 2006)

Como bien dices debe de actuar la protección de la fuente.
Hay muchos motivos por lo que puede suceder. Intenta a medir el transistor de salida de línea y aquellos semiconductores que disipe potencia.
Lo mejor es que te busques el manual de servicio y compruebes que salida es la que tiene el corto.
Saludos


----------



## JOHN7414 (Ene 10, 2010)

hola, parece que yo tengo un tv philips con una falla similar la referencia es 20LL27 y creo que el problema en este caso seria descartar que la eprom no este desprogramada, ya que ley en un articulo que se desprograman por el condensador que hay entre el drain y source del mosfet . yo estoy intentando conseguir el archivo para dicha eprom. en comunidadelectronicos encuentras una base de datos con varios de ellos.


----------



## nosferatuspacho (Ene 10, 2010)

Hola, estoy de acuerdo en que se protege, en mi humilde opinion el 60% sera fallo de seccion horizontal y un 30% de fuente, no tengo suscripcion para bajar planos (ya saben de donde) asi que no sabria decir que fallo monitoriza (muchas veces la cantidad de parpadeos lo describen) pero seria bueno echarle un vistazo en un circuito serie de alterna, ya lo ha intentado? muchas veces el condensador horizontal tiene fugas pero en serie intentan arrancar o arrancan por un rato sin exponer el transistor de SW...

Por el lado de la eeprom conozco muchos TV´s que la graban con datos por defecto de fabrica al insertarselas borradas... seria hacer un backup e intentarlo, yo usaba un programador de pics JDM para 24cxx y sale por un par de pesos muy recomendado, x cierto, que voltages tiene?...


----------



## JOHN7414 (Ene 10, 2010)

hola tengo un tv philips 20LL27 solo prende la luz de stanby , al medir los voltajes , el +B mide apenas 42 voltios aproximadamente, ya cambie el mosfet , si alguien me puede dar una ayuda le agradesco de antemano.


----------



## nosferatuspacho (Ene 10, 2010)

Si el B+ = 42v seguro hay una falla en la fuente a menos que haya mucho consumo de corriente (calor?, tal vez en transistor horizontal?), asi nunca va a arrancar, parece como un problema de filtrado, tiene como probar los condensadores de fuente? aparte debe ser fuente Switch power asi que debe realimentar un dato de frecuencia/pulso, un IC cercano a la misma... cual usa? como andara?


----------

